# http://browser-security.microsoft.com/block.php?r=5.3



## milfbella (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, I had the virus Spyware Protection 2009..
And i manually deleted it.. But it must still be there 'cause its blocking the internet. The only way i can access the internet is in safe mode.

When i open the internet my home page shows up for a split second, then says page cannot be displayed and this address is shown:
http://browser-security.microsoft.com/block.php?r=5.3

please help....


----------

